# New behavior



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2016)

I have had my hedhog badger for 5 days now. When I first brought him home was very active the first two nights. I could hear him running around and I caught him climbing the cage a few times as well. The last few nights have been a different story. I don't hear him as much (like at all) and I wake up at times when he has been running around in the past to find him sleeping. 

There are a couple of contributing factors to the behavioral change in my opinion but I really just wanted to hear from experienced owners ( I have a tendency to be a worrier).

He is about 7 weeks old so I know he is going to sleep more and he is quilling right now. I am also slightly worried about the temp. My a/c broke and my house is really hot (90° today) I have a portable a/c unit and try to keep the room between 72 and 75 (occasionally it's higher because it just can't cool the room) I have a small heating pad and keep his igloo on it for a bit of warmth. I still regularly bond with him and he is fine when he is out of the cage. 

Also, I took him to the vet and he bit her but has never bitten me.


----------



## NathanielPatten (Apr 17, 2016)

I would strongly suggest to take the heating pad out of the cage 
They can cause burns or they could enjoy it so much that they will never leave the pad


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Rather than try to keep the room between 72-75 with the a/c I would have it around 76-78. A/C cooled air often feels colder than the setting on the a/c unit says. He could be getting cool when he comes out of his igloo. The heating pad needs to go as they are not good for hedgehogs. If his bed is warmer than the rest of the cage then he won't come out and be active.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2016)

The heating pad isn't actually in the cage, it's underneath it. I have a c&c cage and I set the heating pad underneath the coroplast. the breeder i got him from suggested getting it. He doesnt really seem to care about the heater though, he sleeps all over the cage sometimes near it and sometimes on the opposite end.

I actually think it was the trip to the vet because he was pretty active last night. My bf heard him running around and caught him climbing the cage.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2016)

I agree about the a/c though and it's a point of contention right now. I naturally run colder so 78 wouldn't bother me but my bf runs hot and he pours sweat if the temp is above 73. 

My a/c is getting fixed tomorrow so then we will move out of Badger's room and I will get better control of the temp in his room. 

I sincerely appreciate all the advice!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Even having the heating pad under the cage is not good for him. There shouldn't be any warmer areas in the cage as that can trigger a hibernation attempt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2016)

Just an update...everything is great!!! Our a/c is fixed and we have moved out of his room. I've had him for about 2 and a half weeks now.

He is pretty active at night ( I have walked in on him in various states of hijinks). I added his wheel and I usually wake up to a very poopy wheel ?. I am not sure if he still climbs the cage, but I honestly doubt he does anymore (I think he was trying to plot an escape).

I think I was just missing his moments of activity but it's all good now. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Id suggest you add some coroplast or something to prevent him from climbing, if he does it again he can fall and get injured. Also hope you have a top on the cage because they can really escape and hide and go hedgie is not a fun game for what I've heard.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Artemis, it is a horrible game. They also have a great knack of knowing the worst possible time to play it. That's when they choose to do so. When I was in college I had a real Houdini, he'd get out of everything. Only on days I had a exam in my 8:30 anatomy class. I had to leave no later than 8am and would be gone until 9pm. He was awesome about escaping on very important days.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Lol. I learnt the term from your answers to other posters and I can just imagine my husband and I looking all over for Ichiro. Thankfully, I read as much as I could before even putting the deposit down for him and made sure I don't have to play the game, the plexiglass on the sides is 11 inches and the tip is always closet with Velcro strips. 

How did your anatomy test go? Lol


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Fortunately it was anatomy and not other classes. My instructor was like the typical science guy and actually thought it was neat that I had hedgehogs as pets. He allowed me to take my test later in the day during a break. 
After the first time, we discovered that Fez always hid in the same spot when he went on a walk so when he would escape, it would only take a minute to get him back in his cage. 
Mind you this cage had so many modifications done to secure the lid. Eventually it had a #10 can of hominy holding it down. 
One of the problems is the kids or my husband occasionally helps with evening chores and lids don't always get secured properly.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Ha! It's always the husband, isn't it? Lol. Mine can't close kids properly even if his life depended on it, I know exactly what you mean. 
My daughter doesn't touch the cage unless she's with me so no problems there. You were very lucky with that professor. What did you study?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I was going for my paramedic, but life got in the way. Once things settle, I'll go back. Please things settle!
My boys usually only help when I'm in there, but sometimes it's a combined effort, husband and kids. 
Although I give them credit. Last Thursday he had to do all the evening chores on his own because I was camping out at the ER. There wasn't any disasters with animals!!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You trained him well. Lol. Hope everything was ok on your "camping" trip and I know things will settle soon.


----------

